# Keep Pono Kai in November?



## mammut (Aug 14, 2013)

Have a Interval week to exchange.

We are looking for an exchange either the last week of October or first week of November for the Big Island, Maui or Kauai.  A 1 bedroom at Pono Kai hit today and wondering whether it is worth it to keep? Or do I throw it back and hope something better comes along in the next week or so?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2013)

Have you had a chance to check the ratings and reviews for this property?  Click on TUG RESORT DATABASES at the top of the page.


----------



## mammut (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Denise for the quick reply.  I did check but unfortunately there are no recent reviews.  Was hoping for a more recent reviews as well as about the last minute availability with interval and peoples opinions about chancing availability in the next week or so for late Oct early Nov.


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2013)

It depends on what type of accommodations your used to. The Pono Kai is
Very basic, no frills but a good clean resort in a good location. In early
November you may be able to luck out and get an ocean view. The front units
Have great views but those are always the first to be booked by owners.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2013)

Pono Kai is right in the middle of the little town of Kapa'a - right on the main road.  It is in a convenient location for shopping and eating out.  Save Mart is right across the street.  It is also centrally located on the Island.

It is on a nice walking beach, on the bike/walking path - not really a swimming beach.  The ocean front units have very nice views, but you may get a mediocre  view in other areas of the resort - and of course with a II exchange, you have no guarantees of getting a good view.

Here is a picture of the resort layout:


----------



## mammut (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  We decided to keep it.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 18, 2013)

mammut said:


> Thanks for the info.  We decided to keep it.



Good!  I think you will not be disappointed - we were there 2 years ago and it was very nice.  Staff was very helpful.  Even without the ocean front unit (which would have been VERY windy), we still had a beautiful balcony view.

I have photos on snapfish if you send me your email via a PM, I can forward them to you.


----------

